
Mister Trash Wheel - rmason
http://baltimorewaterfront.com/healthy-harbor/water-wheel/
======
geerlingguy
Every few months, the people behind Mr. Trash Wheel do a lively AMA on Reddit,
the last of which was in August:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4fzb1w/i_am_mr_trash_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4fzb1w/i_am_mr_trash_wheel_im_a_trasheatin_freewheelin/)

Definitely a fun way to get people who might otherwise care less interested in
reducing the waste that ends up on urban bodies of water.

~~~
wlesieutre
One in December with the newer Professor Trash Wheel:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/5gnek7/we_are_mr_tras...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/5gnek7/we_are_mr_trash_wheel_and_professor_trash_wheel/)

------
rmason
Here's a short video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkQbcrzyAeE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkQbcrzyAeE)

It's powered by the water current or if need be by solar cells.

~~~
nfrly
and they'll soon need one on the anacostia

~~~
susiecambria
And there is interest in having one on the Anacostia River:
[http://dcist.com/2017/03/what_exactly_is_a_trash_wheel_and_d...](http://dcist.com/2017/03/what_exactly_is_a_trash_wheel_and_d.php)

------
Animats
The SF Bay has the Raccoon, a trash collection boat operated by the U.S. Army
Corps of Engineers, out of Sausalito. It's for bigger stuff, like logs, that
could hole small craft if hit.

------
Wonnk13
Heeyy I live there! Now we have Prof. Trash Wheel as well. Honestly, I'm
pretty bullish on Baltimore; much more affordable than Manhattan or San Fran.

------
mythrwy
This doesn't seem like a lot of trash collected for 3 years time.

